# Moving to Costa Blanca 28th Feb '09



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi have joined the forum today although l've been using it for a while now.

My husband and l & 2 kids aged 4 & 9 are moving to Spain on 28th Feb next year. We are seriously doing our homework & this forum is certainly the best!

We are looking for a long term rental from the 28th Feb in the Playa Flamenca, San Miguel, Torrivieja areas. Would prefer 3 bedroom, budget up to 600 euros p m but as low as poss would b great!!

Would rather rent privatly. If anyone has anything, knows of anything or any general advice that would be fab!

Many thanks

Nat


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Sean & Nat said:


> We are looking for a long term rental from the 28th Feb in the Playa Flamenca, San Miguel, Torrivieja areas. Would prefer 3 bedroom, budget up to 600 euros p m but as low as poss would b great!!
> 
> Would rather rent privatly. If anyone has anything, knows of anything or any general advice that would be fab!



Try using google and enter the words "long term rental san miguel" for example.

Casa / chalet = house
Piso = Flat
Apartamento = apartment

You should look for the ones that say contact "particular" = private

Good luck


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate the advice


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Sean & Nat said:


> Thanks, appreciate the advice


Hi,

Try Torrevieja holiday rentals, villas, apartments, hotels and services 

Great site for information on Torrevieja, and there is a section in the forum on rentals.

Hope it helps. Vernon


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Forget Playa Flamenca and look at San Miguel and surrounding area's.


----------



## aileenlennon (Oct 18, 2008)

nat i have a 2 bed town house in quesada about ten min drive from torrevijea 
its avaible from jan o9 if thats any help just let me know


Sean & Nat said:


> Hi have joined the forum today although l've been using it for a while now.
> 
> My husband and l & 2 kids aged 4 & 9 are moving to Spain on 28th Feb next year. We are seriously doing our homework & this forum is certainly the best!
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Sean & Nat,
Speak to Katrina Hill at Palmera Spanish Homes.
I have been dealing with her for years, very reliable and no bs!
966 762 879 or 650 375 436
David Atkinson


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! You must like concrete! 

I have lived there permanently for 7 years and you will be fine on that budget. Masses of people are desperate to get any rental they can and there are 1000s of houses available. 

As has been previously mentiond there is a great local forum where I "Live" and you will have no problems whatsoever getting a property BUT you need to be near schools so you might think about being within walking distance of one. The next issue is employment, If you need to work here and are expecting to find work as easily as you could on the Costa del Sol well..... 

Anyway, good luck. If you have specific questions fire away!


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thank you*



aileenlennon said:


> nat i have a 2 bed town house in quesada about ten min drive from torrevijea
> its avaible from jan o9 if thats any help just let me know


Thank you for the offer but really need 3 bedrooms.

Nat


----------



## mowo (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a masia for rental, 4 beds, 3 baths, pool, 5kms to village, rural Castellon but it may be too far away from your target area?.


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thank you*



mowo said:


> I have a masia for rental, 4 beds, 3 baths, pool, 5kms to village, rural Castellon but it may be too far away from your target area?.




Thanks but like you say, is a bit too far out for us. Thank you for the offer

Nat


----------



## traciered (Oct 22, 2008)

Sean & Nat said:


> Hi have joined the forum today although l've been using it for a while now.
> 
> My husband and l & 2 kids aged 4 & 9 are moving to Spain on 28th Feb next year. We are seriously doing our homework & this forum is certainly the best!
> 
> ...


We moved over in april and found the best way to look for private rentals is to browse the local papers online, the leader, the coastrider and the costa blanca news oh and the round town news all have sectiaons of rental properties. Good luck x


----------

